# Word of the Year - 2015



## SENC (Dec 31, 2015)

I thought WB deserved a final word to ring out 2015 and ring in 2016:

muckibus - confused or muddled with drink; tipsy; maudlin.

If, late tonight, you find an indecipherable, unintelligible post by @Tclem, it isn't because he's muckibus, no, it's just because he's Tony. 
If by , it's because he's old.
But if by a certain leprechaun, muckibus is the word!


Happy New Year!

Reactions: Great Post 3 | Funny 8


----------



## Tclem (Dec 31, 2015)

I don't know. I have been known to mix my coffee and red bull and start seeing noises

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Kevin (Dec 31, 2015)

Henry I rated it funny but it was also a great post. Happy New Year my friend!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 31, 2015)

Happy New Year Henry!! and @Tclem -seeing noises- Thanks for the laughs....

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 31, 2015)

Tclem said:


> I don't know. I have been known to mix my coffee and red bull and start seeing noises



Although you probably don't need to worry too much until you start hearing colors...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Dec 31, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> Although you probably don't need to worry too much until you start hearing colors...


That's when I mix coffee and a monster

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Dec 31, 2015)

Tony from Misppissiippssii said:


> "These hair sticks taste like green air ... hiccup . . . ."



Easy fella ....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SENC (Dec 31, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Henry I rated it funny but it was also a great post. Happy New Year my friend!


And to you, my friend! Cheers!

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## DKMD (Dec 31, 2015)

Happy new year! May you all join me in having an abstemious evening(since I'm on call and thusly won't be muckibus).

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sprung (Dec 31, 2015)

Happy New Year, everyone!

I certainly won't be muckibus tonight, but I won't be abstemious either. I have an exciting night ahead of me... Washing dishes and making 5lbs of meat into the best meatballs you'll ever eat in preparation for company to come over tomorrow for lunch. I will probably also be asleep before midnight, lol.


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 31, 2015)

Great word. I will add it to my other favorite over indulgence word; crapulous. Although I may get muckibus tonight, I will pay for my crapulous revelry tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 31, 2015)

Nice...great word!!


----------



## winters98 (Jan 1, 2016)

Tclem said:


> I don't know. I have been known to mix my coffee and red bull and start seeing noises


LOL! @Tclem I mill have to try mixing those


----------



## Tclem (Jan 1, 2016)

winters98 said:


> LOL! @Tclem I mill have to try mixing those


No don't. You may run 100 miles in 2 minutes


----------

